# فضلا منكم اسمعوني وافيدوني



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ضيف جديد وهذه اول مشاركة لي وهذا مما يسرني بان اتحدث معكم كاناس متعلمين وذو خبرة
متميزة كما انني اثق بالله ثم بكم بانكم لا تقصرون في افادتي وتوجيهي داعيا الله بان يجزيكم 
خيرا كثيرا..اما بعد

انا فهد ومن خريجي السنة الحالية من الثانوية العامة وبتقدير ممتاز وقدمت في الهندسة الصناعية 
وحمدا لله تم قبولي فيها ولكن قدمت وانا لااعلم عنها شيئا ولم اسال عنها احدا بل توكلت على الله
ودخلت فيها والبعض يقولون لي انتقل منها افضل لك وانا الان في حيرة من امري لاادري من العمل
فاتمنى منكم افادتي بمميزات الهندسة الصناعية ولباقتها شاكرا لكم..

تحياتي .. اخوكم فهد..


----------



## المهند2006 (19 يوليو 2006)

سلام عليكم
شوف نصيحة مني خليك زي مانتا والله الهندسة الصناعية حلوة 
طبعا هذا رأي وذا تبي الجد روح اقراء المواضيع الي في المنتدى عشان تعرف أكثر


----------



## صناعية ولكن (19 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي انا بنصحك انك تدخل مجال الهندسة الصناعية لانو مجال جميل جدا والمستقبل له انشالله, اذا تريد التعرف اكثر على قسم الهندسة الصناعية بتقدر تقرا موضوع مجال الهندسة الصناعية المطروح في المنتدى ومع امنيانتا لك بالتوفيق ولكل مجتهد نصيب.


----------



## عماد الشيخي (19 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أخي أولا عليك أن تعرف ماذا تريد أن تكون في المستقبل ثم أوجد ما يمكن أن يقدمه هذا المجال لمساعدتك في تحقيق هدفك ثم توكل علي الله عندها سترتاح من القيل و القال طبعا تحتاج للبحث عن معلومات عن هذا الاختصاص الذي أاكد لك أنه رائع


----------



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (20 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية وماتقصرون ابدا انتم فعلا اخوان وان شاء الله انكم طمنتوني
مشكووووووورين كلكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مهندس صناعي 2007 اهلا وسهلا بك معنا :77: 

كعضو جديد اتمنى ان تقرأ قوانين المنتدى الصناعي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24163

واليك بعض مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية من المنتدى:

1_ تعريف مختصر عن الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=79620#post79620


2_ مايمكن للمهندس الصناعي القيام به ومشاريع ايضا باللغة الانجليزية على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14882


3_مجالات ومهام المهندسين الصناعيين ومهندسي النظم بالعربية على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3771

4_مدونة تهتم بالهندسة الصناعية و الإدارة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17172

اذا اردت التعرف على المواضيع ماعليك الا ان تجد الوقت لتصفح صفحات المنتدى

اخيرا ارحب بك مرة اخرى واتمنى لك التوفيق ومبروك الامتياز

احترامي


----------



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (20 يوليو 2006)

جزيت خيرا اخووي صناعة معمار والله انه هذا اكييييد 
راح يفيدني كثيرا وانا راح اقراها ... يعطيك العافية وماقصرت
مشكوووووووووووووور
تحياتي .. اخوك فهد..


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2006)

مهندس صناعي 2007 قال:


> جزيت خيرا اخووي صناعة معمار والله انه هذا اكييييد
> راح يفيدني كثيرا وانا راح اقراها ... يعطيك العافية وماقصرت
> مشكوووووووووووووور
> تحياتي .. اخوك فهد..



السلام عليكم

انا مشرفة يعني فتاة:80: 

هذا واجبي واي شيء تحتاجه نحن جاهزون ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (20 يوليو 2006)

هههههههههه انا اسف بس انا ماانتبهت ومشكووووووورة 
ع الافادة الممتازة جداوانا اعرف انك ماراح تقصرين ابدا وانا صراحة الان مازلت اقرا..
تحياتي .. اخوكي فهد


----------



## ذكرى11 (25 يوليو 2006)

*طلب النصيحة الصريحة*

انا طالبة في سنة اولى و اريد ان اتخصص فهل تنصحوني بالهندسة الصناعية و ارجو ان تخبروني عنها اكتر و ما مجالات عملها و هل لها مستقبل مضمون وشكرا لكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم


اهلا ومرحبا اختي العزيزة:77: 

لجميع الاعضاء الجدد رجاء حار الدخول الى الموضوع المثبت في بداية المنتدى الصناعي بعنوان قوانين المنتدى........قبل كتابة اي موضوع

ارجو تعاونكم


----------



## ســـــــــــــراب (8 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤال عن طبيعة الهندسه الصناعيه*

انا طالب خلصت الثانويه وقدمت علي الجامعه وطلعلي هندسه صناعيه وما أدري ايش مبدئها وايش مستقبلها في العالم العربي؟
يا ريت اي احد من اللي يدرسو هذا التخصص افادتي ونصحي اني ادرس هذا التخصص ولا لأ 



وشكرا


:3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا سراب شرفتنا ومبروك نجاحك  


ورجاء لجميع الاعضاء الجدد ان يقرؤوا قوانين المنتدى قبل كتابة اي موضوع

تحياتي


----------



## ISE_Prof (23 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله جميعا

أخوكم خريج قسم الهندسة الصناعية و النظم بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن في المملكة-الظهران، و سأواصل دراسة الماجستير مع بداية السنة القادمة. أما بالنسبة للأسئلة عن التخصص و هل له مستقبل، فأقول مستعينا بالله:

الهندسة الصناعية من التخصصات الجميلة و الواقعية و التي فيها مجال كبير للإبداع، حيث أنها تجمع بين الجوانب الهندسية و المفاهيم الإدارية، و لكن و أكون صريح معكم " بالنسبة لمجالات التوظيف من واقع خبرتي و خاصة في السعودية، هي أقل من الهندسة الميكانيكية و الكهربائية، و السبب في ذلك أن كثير من الشركات الى الان لا تعرف الكثير عن مجالات الهندسة الصناعية و ماذا يمكن أن يعمل المهندس الصناعي، لذلك تراهم في بعض الأحيان يوظفون مهندس ميكانيكي و يدربونه من جديد ليقوم بأعمال المهندس الصناعي و التي درسها في تخصصه، و لكن الوعي في هذه الفترة في ازدياد و أتوقع أن يكون للمهندس الصناعي مستقبل عظيم في الفترة القادمة ان شاء الله".:12:

و تقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## alsoory (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بسم الله ما شاء الله
شايف في قبول على تخصص الهندسه الصناعيه
شدو حيلكم واتكلوا على الله تخصص رائع جميل جديد جامع بين الاداره والهندسه
يشيل الأغشيه عن المخ لكي يتمكن بالتفكير بطريقه علميه منفتحه 
والله يوفقكم ان شاالله

ممكن أعرف يا ISE_Prof دفعة كم أنا خريج البترول برضو دفعه 22

ويعطيكم العافيه


----------



## ISE_Prof (24 أغسطس 2006)

حياك الله يا Alsoory و تشرفت بمعرفتك

أخوك من خريجي قسم هندسة النظم دفعة 20 ، و قد تخرجت في الفصل الماضي 052 

الذي عرفت عنك كما قلت انك دفعة 22 ، فمتى تخرجت؟! ، أجل شكلك دافور و لا ما يمديك تتخرج  

عالعموم مبروك التخرج ، لكن ممكن أعرف وين تشتغل الان، و ماهي الخطة بعد التخرج.

وفقك الله....


----------



## youmi (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*hi all plz 7d ysa3dny w yns7ny*

hi all plz help me i am in faculty of engineering university of alexandria i got an excellent grade in my first year.
i'm confused about which one of those should i join ???computer or communication or civil or industrial or chemistry.
by the way i'm not interested in a specific kind of learning, all i'm concerned about is that the syllabus(el drasa) is easy 2 learn and deal with
and also finding jobs easily as i'm a girl and it's harder for girls 2 find jobs those days


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزتي اهلا بك ومبروك 

انصحك بزيارة جميع الاقسام والتعرف على المواضيع الخاصة بكل قسم.......سوف تتشكل عندك صورة واضحة تساعدك بالاختيار

عن الهندسة الصناعية اليك هذا التعريف:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26113

ايضا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24285
[LINE]hr[/LINE]

[BLINK]رجاء[/BLINK]

الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية او العربية الفصحى


----------



## صناعي1 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

كما انصحك اخي بسؤال بعض المهندسين من تخصصات مختلفة أو الاستفسار من نقابة المهندسين في مصر حول فرص العمل الحالية و المستقبلية لأن ذلك مهم جدا.
ربما يسبب لك موضوع الاختيار بعض القلق لكن تحرى الاختيار الصحيح و ان سبب لك ذلك بعض المتاعب و هو افضل من التعب الذي سيسببه لك سوء الاختيار لا قدر الله


----------



## ahmadd (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*go a head with industrial engineering*

hi 2 u in first.
i advise u to continue with industrial engineering, its a beauty range with varity of topics since its interact with other fields of engineering.

in general i talking about, but u must know that the name industrial does not mean u will work in a factory , mayeb bank, hospital,company, sales, purchasing,operations ......etc.


since i am industrial engineer , u can ask in details in future  

go0o0o0o0o0od luck


----------



## eng_eslam (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخوانى ان شاااااااااء الله هيصير لينا مستقبل كبييييييييييييير


----------



## nodaaa (19 مايو 2013)

لا إله إلا الله


----------

